# Finally got it



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I am in possession of my surface pro 3. Amazing little machine that is almost as powerful as my desktop. 

Getting used to windows 8.1 has been interesting but I love this little tablet so far. I waited for a long time to buy and I am glad I waited until this version.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Great, I've been saving up for one myself. Windows 9 around the corner, most likely surface users will get upgraded for free.

I like the Pen input= Signed contracts!. 

Enjoy.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I can think of many ways it will make my job easier if I can get everything implemented. I want to be able to go from excel straight to our agreement and get it signed emailing out documents instantly. 

Now if I can just find the right solutions that will work and be somewhat easy to get going and use.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome! I've been eyeing up getting a surface pro for a while now. 

Do you think it's a full replacement for a laptop with the flexibility of a tablet? For example I use a program call form docs to write my proposals. Would I be able to install that program just like I can on my desktop? 

Good luck with it! They look like they'd be well worth the price tag.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm jealous.

and also am all ears about the pulses and minuses how it fulfills your needs


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Somewhat off topic but it is easier than starting a new thread( especially this learning curve)
I had to get a new desktop yesterday as my 15 year old custom made( not by me:no would not start the monitor
So ,I went to Best Buy and the guy talked me into a Asus, AMD A10-6700 APU with Radeon(tm) Graphics 3.70 GHz, 8gb memory. He explained why this was the best choice but maybe someone here could put it into terms I could understand? I know it is very fast but that is about it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Awesome! I've been eyeing up getting a surface pro for a while now.
> 
> Do you think it's a full replacement for a laptop with the flexibility of a tablet? For example I use a program call form docs to write my proposals. Would I be able to install that program just like I can on my desktop?
> 
> Good luck with it! They look like they'd be well worth the price tag.


It should. You may have to install it in compatibility mode for another version of windows. Touch may also not work but I haven't seen a single program that has given me a problem.

Yes it could serve as a full laptop replacement, or if you hooked it to a monitor a desktop as well with a BT keyboard and mouse. 

When I get things sorted out I will report back how I am using it in the field. There are a bunch or decent really cheap tablets that will be coming out this fall running windows 8.1. Cheap as in under $150 so having a windows tablet isn't any more than the cheap android models.

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014...oadwell-sighting-and-sub-150-windows-tablets/


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Somewhat off topic but it is easier than starting a new thread( especially this learning curve)
> I had to get a new desktop yesterday as my 15 year old custom made( not by me:no would not start the monitor
> So ,I went to Best Buy and the guy talked me into a Asus, AMD A10-6700 APU with Radeon(tm) Graphics 3.70 GHz, 8gb memory. He explained why this was the best choice but maybe someone here could put it into terms I could understand? I know it is very fast but that is about it.


Did you ask him for WHOM it was the best? In terms that you and I can understand, it was the "best buy" for Best Buy's bottom line.  :whistling2:

I'll be facing the same dilemma come spring when Win 9 is released. I've been putting off getting a new desktop until then.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Those specs sound good. One thing I would want would be a ssd drive instead. Best performance upgrade of any hardware right now imo.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I am in possession of my surface pro 3. Amazing little machine that is almost as powerful as my desktop.
> 
> Getting used to windows 8.1 has been interesting but I love this little tablet so far. I waited for a long time to buy and I am glad I waited until this version.


I would think that your planex would be your top surface pro.:blink:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Update?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Still love it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm about ready to buy one. But I'm bleeding money around the house right now.
2 baby cows $1400!


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I've been really happy with my Asus tablet. I was afraid the surface would be too big to carry around during estimates, so I opted for an 8 inch instead.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> I'm about ready to buy one. But I'm bleeding money around the house right now.
> 2 baby cows $1400!


That is about what I paid for my surface, when will they be ready to take to the market and get your money?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> I've been really happy with my Asus tablet. I was afraid the surface would be too big to carry around during estimates, so I opted for an 8 inch instead.


It fits on one side of my folder keeper which is the same size as a legal pad.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> That is about what I paid for my surface, when will they be ready to take to the market and get your money?


Not for another year. Its a slow process. Spent the better part of the weekend setting 5 posts that will eventually be their hay barn. 

Yes 5 posts, dug by hand, 3' deep :notworthy: I'm whupped.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Good lord! How much does a full grown cow sell for? I hope it's worth all the hard work that goes into it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Kind of hard saying. Anywhere from $1.50 to $2.50 a pound, live weight. My big girl probably weighs 1600
You should have seen us loading the calves a few weeks ago! It's a long story but we we covered in crap from head to toe. I had bruises in places a man shouldn't have bruises


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

irate:
ARRRR. This thread is officially hijacked.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Bender said:


> Not for another year. Its a slow process. Spent the better part of the weekend setting 5 posts that will eventually be their hay barn.
> 
> Yes 5 posts, dug by hand, 3' deep :notworthy: I'm whupped.


I'd think a post hole digging attachment for your tractor would be a good investment. Right about now I'm guessing you do too. :yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Kind of hard saying. Anywhere from $1.50 to $2.50 a pound, live weight. My big girl probably weighs 1600
> You should have seen us loading the calves a few weeks ago! It's a long story but we we covered in crap from head to toe. I had bruises in places a man shouldn't have bruises


I do not miss farm work. :no:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I do not miss farm work. :no:


What's this "farm" that you speak of?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> I do not miss farm work. :no:




I wouldn't say I miss it either, but there is something satisfying about it. 

Benders calves made me think of bottle feeding them as a kid. When bottle feeding a small calf, I had to hold the bottle right at crotch height. When the calf hit an air bubble in the bottle they would buck their heads to get the flow going. I tried to pay attention and be ready for it, but inevitably I'd space out thinking about pre teen stuff and take a shot to the crotch with the butt end of the bottle. Seems like that happened over and over. 

Nice hijack btw.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> I wouldn't say I miss it either, but there is something satisfying about it


Yep. Your spot on. Something calming about it. It's also nice knowing where my beef and eggs come from.
Definitely a lot to learn for this city boy


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Man! I don't know how you do it Bender. To paint, and then tend to a farm, seems like an awful lot of work. Hell, I only live on about 7800 square feet of land, and that takes up all my time beyond work, and that's not including the 1500 feet of it inside. No wonder you're only at 4,847 posts since 2008. But just think of all the new fencing, barns, and other farm stuff you could have accomplished with only 2,500 posts!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks John.
You only get one ticket to ride this big blue marble. No refunds, no do-overs. Make the most of it
Carp Diem!


----------

